# 05.5 -> 08 Jetta intake manifold replacement



## mmooney86 (Jul 26, 2005)

OK for those who didnt see my other post my Jetta 2.5L has a vacuum leak. The cause is a split intake manifold. SO I need to replace the intake manifold.
Now I could go get another 05.5 part but am interested in being a pioneer and putting an '08 intake manifold on for more power.
Can someone with access to the right diagrams and all, maybe a VW tech or employee, check to make CERTAIN the 08 will go on my 05.5? Same bolt patterns and such.
Does anyone have any any any doubt this would work?


----------



## mmooney86 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: 05.5 -> 08 Jetta intake manifold replacement (mmooney86)*

OK so ill use sealant on the current manifold as a temp fix until someone can confirm the 08 will bolt on no problem


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

How do you know the mani's are different in the first place? AFAIK everything that is different has just been "speculation"


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_How do you know the mani's are different in the first place? AFAIK everything that is different has just been "speculation"


Eh, pretty sure that someone checked the parts in ETKA and the intake mani was one of differences.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, ok then i say go for it? if it's different go to a junkyard and get the right one then.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

I checked and the part numbers are different. Also someone higher in vw informed me on the differences for the increased performance. The intakes look the same on the outside, so I dont see why the upgraded ones would NOT fit. I guess your best bet is to get the new one and compare them before you install it.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: 05.5 -> 08 Jetta intake manifold replacement (mmooney86)*

there is a guy on here that is trying to fund the swap and show the proven gains if any. i think the intake was around $250 and gaskets for each runner are like $30. lets see if i kind find it for you.
here you go
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3431061


_Modified by vwluger22 at 8:27 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 05.5 -> 08 Jetta intake manifold replacement (vwluger22)*

Intake manifold's list price is $613.90
Runner gaskets are $28.63 each
Throttle body gasket is $7.93
These are suggested list price, your local dealer may charge differently.
Cylinder head part numbers and throttle body part numbers are the same, so the ports and bolt holes should also be the same.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 05.5 -> 08 Jetta intake manifold replacement (corradoken)*

Oh, and I might add, at this point in time, there are no warehouses showing the manifolds in stock, so if you choose to order a new one, the expected wait is 6-8 weeks, maybe even more. Most rush jobs for backordered parts only occur for car down warranty work, not anything else, so expect to wait.


----------

